# To pound or not to pound



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Ladies what do you mostly prefer, a good hard and fast sex or slow and soft sex? I know women probably want both at different times, but how are we supposed to know?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

On a normal evening, I prefer it to start off slow and depending on my mood, maybe some pounding later on. But always starting off slower. Dont just put it in and start pumping like a jack rabbit! 

Now if im intoxicated, I love it hard, fast, deep and rough the whole time!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Thound said:


> Ladies what do you mostly prefer, a good hard and fast sex or slow and soft sex? I know women probably want both at different times, but how are we supposed to know?


I love the title of this thread, my H and I were joking about this just yesterday. He sent me a text to the effect of he couldnt wait to pound me good later. Such a turn on... 

Back to the question at hand. Since we have discovered the Lazy doggie position, A good pounding hits the g-spot dead on for amazing orgasms! I prefer the fast pounding myself, that really turns me on...:smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thound said:


> Ladies what do you mostly prefer, a good hard and fast sex or slow and soft sex?


Yes.


We are difficult to interpret some times. We all like different things at different times, for different reasons.

Best ask Mrs. Thound.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ERMMM.

Her saying "Do me hard now" is usually a bit of a clue.

But also what about what you want? It isn't always about what she wants. It doesn't hurt to 'lose control' once in a blue moon and give her a good hard seeing to.

You can always sort of apologise after "You've been looking so hot lately I couldn't help myself, you made me lose control."

Just make sure you can follow it up with a real pleasure trip for her later.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> ERMMM.
> 
> Her saying "Do me hard now" is usually a bit of a clue.
> 
> ...




:iagree: 


Dreamy sigh...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

oh he'll know when I want it pounded LOL

we typically start out slow and always end frenzied.

As far as how do you know,well,that's something you have to learn.Body language,nails on your back,gripping your body tight and pulling you in hard,hips raised to meet each thrust
yeah you get the idea

and if you're REALLY fortunate you'll get a vocal one who will tell you


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> We are difficult to interpret some times. We all like different things at different times, for different reasons.
> ...


Mrs Thound is way to modest to talk about things like that. Even after 30+ years of marriage.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I pound it when I want to. I'm gentle when I want. She could take it or leave it either way. 
Generally I'd say they all like a good pounding most of the time later in the session. You know they all come from generations ......


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't mind telling him, but I also want to know what he wants and if he wants to pound on me, I'm usually up for that and happy! Normally we make the rounds between sweet and soft and pounding, all within one love making session...usually lasting over an hour.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't mind telling him, but I also want to know what he wants and if he wants to pound on me, I'm usually up for that and happy!


yes It's a compliment when SO gets so out of control horny that he has to pound it lol

I like that show of passion a lot!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

This has been a bit of problem for me for as long as I can remember.

The wife likes it much more vigorous near the end. The problem is it's really hard to get it right and make sure that I last long enough to finish the job. If I back off to forestall an orgasm, I get in trouble. If I keep going and finish too soon, I get in trouble. Since there's no going back later to finish the job any other way, I've spent a lifetime trying to walk a tightrope at the finish line. It's really only when I manage to get the timing right for both of us that she's completely satisfied.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Cletus said:


> This has been a bit of problem for me for as long as I can remember.
> 
> The wife likes it much more vigorous near the end. The problem is it's really hard to get it right and make sure that I last long enough to finish the job. If I back off to forestall an orgasm, I get in trouble. If I keep going and finish too soon, I get in trouble. Since there's no going back later to finish the job any other way, I've spent a lifetime trying to walk a tightrope at the finish line. It's really only when I manage to get the timing right for both of us that she's completely satisfied.


Yep, know where you're coming from there.

Providing I can mix it up slow it down speed it up etc I'm fine and can go for a good long time.

But a prolonged steady period of hard and fast strokes can be absolute torture to hold back from.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I want to say out loud in total acknowledgement...giving a good pounding is physically difficult for a man and he ends up doing 99% of the work while we get to enjoy the pounding. Thanks guys! Keep up your fitness level and your sexual fitness level for those Sexual Olympics Acts that we LOVE!!!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

You guys suck


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> oh he'll know when I want it pounded LOL
> 
> we typically start out slow and always end frenzied.
> 
> ...


This is my wife as well. I like, no - love, to tease with my hands all over her lightly, especially "there" but everywhere else too.

After a while, I almost always get very direct orders to pound. Hard. 

Not always, but most of the time.

This wasn't always the case. Once time I just had to pound. We were, up until that point, more gentle and slow as a couple, but after 5 hours of car flirting and touching on a trip home from relatives getting to our home about midnight, I HAD to pound. She made noises I'd never heard before and LOVED it. Everything changed after that day.


----------



## ALWAYS TRYING (Mar 2, 2013)

YES. Please. Now. 

I had to go take care of me after reading this. Wow. Sometimes I have to put the computer down. Some of you I'm so jealous of. But it's my own fault. Moving forward...


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

I like it, in a kind of manly, overpowering way.

But physically it does not do it for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For my wife and I, if its been a while, I would say slow, sensual, softness, no rush and passionate. But if its been say 2 - 3x that week, which is rare, it tends to be more doggie style and she arches her back and moves side to side, so I hit her walls and grab her shoulders and slam her hard, which she likes. And she likes it when her legs are tight together and mine are on the outside.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Our technique usually consisted of a few tentative strokes till I reached full penetration and then vigorous thrusting till she reached orgasm....

On those occasions when her orgasm was slow in coming I would go full jackrabbit at the end, this always got her off really well....

Another favorite was very slowly sideways with me stroking her clit the whole time...Very nice.....

The woodchuck


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

my wife calls me the jackhammer!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife and I sometimes make a game out of doing this. My wife knows and appreciates my need to pound hard (at least in certain positions) and therefore teases me by forcing me to move slow.
During missionary,my wife requests that I thrust in a slow and sensual manner. Basically I have to maintain a certain rhythm for a set period of time dictated by her before I can thrust at my own speed . My wife knows it's torturous for me and I could see the look in her eyes that not only it feels good to her but she likes being in control. I don't mind it because once she gives me the signal which is usually a smile, I know I can let loose on her. We do the same thing during doggy which is 1000x torturous for me!

I noticed that my orgasms are much more intense when we play this little game.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I want to say out loud in total acknowledgement...giving a good pounding is physically difficult for a man and he ends up doing 99% of the work while we get to enjoy the pounding. Thanks guys! Keep up your fitness level and your sexual fitness level for those Sexual Olympics Acts that we LOVE!!!


But it is our pleasure to please you, our princesses!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Awww!!! That was straight up adorable.

And HOT.

I love me some hot sailor prince dudes.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I just want to go on record and say my wife and I played our little game last night and she made me go slower and longer than I expected. I repaid her with a good pounding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> I just want to go on record and say my wife and I played our little game last night and she made me go slower and longer than I expected. I repaid her with a good pounding
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome!


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Slow circular rhythm on missionary position would get DW on clit orgasm. After that, I would pound fast and hard that gonna hit her deep spot and get her on squirting one, if I didn't came too fast from the fast hard pounding. I'll say half of time I did gave her the squirting one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> You guys suck


My sentiments as well...


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> For my wife and I, if its been a while, I would say slow, sensual, softness, no rush and passionate. But if its been say 2 - 3x that week, which is rare, it tends to be more doggie style and she arches her back and moves side to side, so I hit her walls and grab her shoulders and slam her hard, which she likes. And she likes it when her legs are tight together and mine are on the outside.


My legs outside of his, and the shoulder hold=insanely electric orgasm.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Women are complicated. My wife commented on some of her past sex partners being bad lovers ("they just pounded me").

She also tells me "I love when you just pound me"

She also commented on her preferences for sex when she was younger and dating - "I loved to just get a good pounding".

I think the lesson is to know how to work up to the pounding.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

There is no way in hell I'd be able to last long enough to pound for that long. Plus...aren't you guys afraid of hurting her? Well I supposed if your normal sized you're not, but if you're still a chubby mfer like me....just scares me that Ill hurt her.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

sinnister said:


> There is no way in hell I'd be able to last long enough to pound for that long. Plus...aren't you guys afraid of hurting her? Well I supposed if your normal sized you're not, but if you're still a chubby mfer like me....just scares me that Ill hurt her.


Dont be afraid you will hurt her, we squeeze 8 lb. babies out of there. 

And dude, get over your bigness.... Like I said much bigger things can go in and out of there.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

:rofl:


LoriC said:


> Dont be afraid you will hurt her, we squeeze 8 lb. babies out of there.
> 
> And dude, get over your bigness.... Like I said much bigger things can go in and out of there.


:lol:


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

Thound said:


> Ladies what do you mostly prefer, a good hard and fast sex or slow and soft sex? I know women probably want both at different times, but how are we supposed to know?


I'm with all the other women.. I like both. 

Overall I like pounding more just because I love to feel desired but et me in the mood first. 

I don't need alotta foreplay to get going... But a soft long drawn out beginning where I can concentrate on ever sensation of tr sex gets me horny enough to pound myself.. Heh


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I tried to hurt it once. I just hurt myself.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Dont be afraid you will hurt her, we squeeze 8 lb. babies out of there.
> 
> And dude, get over your bigness.... Like I said much bigger things can go in and out of there.


I don't recall anyone ever experiencing pleasure from squeezing a baby out of there. The last I knew the process of delivery required 9 months of time for the body to adapt and many many hours to pass the baby, risk of death, tearing, major pain...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I don't recall anyone ever experiencing pleasure from squeezing a baby out of there. The last I knew the process of delivery required 9 months of time for the body to adapt and many many hours to pass the baby, risk of death, tearing, major pain...


If your 10cm in diameter you need to be calling Guinness. Not pounding.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> If your 10cm in diameter you need to be calling Guinness. Not pounding.


That's having a "baby" in the pants.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

treyvion said:


> I don't recall anyone ever experiencing pleasure from squeezing a baby out of there. The last I knew the process of delivery required 9 months of time for the body to adapt and many many hours to pass the baby, risk of death, tearing, major pain...


Not true, I certainly experienced pleasure pushing those boys out. Its the contractions that make you want to kill yourself. Squeezing the kid out is definitely more pleasurable. JMO...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sinnister....YES you can get hurt in the process.

It is worth the risk.

However, if she isn't into him, she isn't going to be receptive enough. Then she will for sure get hurt. In order to get pounded without getting hurt, the female has to be able to relax and receive. If she is tensed up against the pounding in any way, she'll get hurt in the process. The only way to not tense up against it, is by being totally into him (or into the sex in the moment, at least).


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

couple said:


> Women are complicated. My wife commented on some of her past sex partners being bad lovers ("they just pounded me").
> 
> She also tells me "I love when you just pound me"
> 
> ...


Baffling isn't it? There's so many mixed signals its given me a complex trying to make sure I have all the bases covered.

Even though I tell myself not to be, I'm performance obsessed - my mind is laser focused on picking up and adjusting to her signals. If a lazy lover is one extreme of the spectrum, I'm the opposite extreme... which has some drawbacks too. I can't stand the thought that someone might say I'm bad in bed for not doing x, or only doing x, so I've taken to serving multi-course meals. Plenty of setup, lots of foreplay, oral is standard practice (bordering on mandatory) and nearly a lock for giving her the first orgasm, mixing up locations, liberal use of toys and play; subsequent intercourse usually starts out slow and lovey, a minimum of 3-4 position changes, variation of tempo and intensity, gradually building up into a pounding, followed by cuddling and pillow talk and if that talk is good maybe a second session if I'm up to it. The downside is once in a blue moon if I don't perform up to my expectations - accidentally finish early, difficulty getting her off or whatever - there's a chance it could spark a week or two struggle with ED or delayed ejaculation until I get my head back in the game. So I'll either make sure to have another go that night to redeem myself, or avoid sex the next several days until I'm not thinking about the dissatisfying session. If I'm with a HD girl who comes after me during that head-clearing time, I'm likely to have another poor performance and a strong desire to jump off a bridge. Thank God its not often. I envy the guys who just don't care. My ex wife used to say she occasionally had more difficulty having an orgasm because she thought I was so intent on making sure she had them that she felt pressured; when she was otherwise content to not have one. This makes so little sense to me my head explodes. I saw a facebook conversation of hers to her best friend, who was complaining of never getting an orgasm, saying that she wished I wasn't trying so hard to make sure she always had an orgasm. wtf ladies?

My full pounding sessions are usually spontaneous; or rushing back to my place knowing I'm about to get busy - stripping her down right after walking in the door, bending her over the couch and taking her. I generally prefer these sessions even though they're less common - because its more of a dominating "taking her" than serving her, and I don't tend to think as much about whether I've met everything she could potentially want.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I think a lot of it for my wife is when. If we haven't had sex in a week. I have to start slower (I'm average length but girthy and she's small so if I just "go at it" I hurt her, not fun)

If I make her orgasm before intercourse. Pounding can happen faster.

Now there's also the other parts to this equation.

When to grab the handful of hair, versus both shoulders, versus hips versus hands in doggy?

A good pounding has to have the appropriate leverage. And each one carries a little different. If my wife wants to be "taken" I usually go for the hair while talking to her. But sometimes bending her over the bed, grabbing her hands and just "using" her gets her going like crazy, but not always.

You just gotta mix it up. Don't keep repeating the same thing even if it "does the job". If you have lobster everynight for a week, you'll crave the hamburger.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> I think a lot of it for my wife is when. If we haven't had sex in a week. I have to start slower (I'm average length but girthy and she's small so if I just "go at it" I hurt her, not fun)
> 
> If I make her orgasm before intercourse. Pounding can happen faster.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

KimatraAKM said:


> I'm with all the other women.. I like both.
> 
> Overall I like pounding more just because I love to feel desired but et me in the mood first.
> 
> I don't need alotta foreplay to get going... But a soft long drawn out beginning where I can concentrate on ever sensation of tr sex gets me horny enough to pound myself.. Heh


I guess that's the crux of my question. Does hard and fast make you feel more desirable?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"Does hard and fast make you feel more desirable?"


No. The fact that I'm desirable makes me feel desirable. Getting pounded is just a particular way of having sex.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Thound said:


> I guess that's the crux of my question. Does hard and fast make you feel more desirable?


Nope, getting pounded in the right position feels awesome and hits the g-spot perfectly! 

Nothing to do with desire.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It's not the pounding that makes me feel desired by SO,it's the urgency of his kisses and touches


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> It's not the pounding that makes me feel desired by SO,it's the urgency of his kisses and touches


I can't do that and commence a good pounding.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

LoriC said:


> Dont be afraid you will hurt her, we squeeze 8 lb. babies out of there.
> 
> And dude, get over your bigness.... Like I said much bigger things can go in and out of there.


Ya ummm...I wasnt talking about the size of lil Sinn. I was talking about my overall size being a heavier male.

I know all to well seeing my 10 pound daughter come out of there what you ladies can handle.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Sinnister....YES you can get hurt in the process.
> 
> It is worth the risk.
> 
> However, if she isn't into him, she isn't going to be receptive enough. Then she will for sure get hurt. In order to get pounded without getting hurt, the female has to be able to relax and receive. If she is tensed up against the pounding in any way, she'll get hurt in the process. The only way to not tense up against it, is by being totally into him (or into the sex in the moment, at least).


I clearly wasn't descriptive enough. I didnt mean hurting her down their, I meant hurting her in other ways. Like bruising around the legs, hips etc. Not the actual honey pot. I'm pretty average in size.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's what I meant, too. Yes, your WHOLE BODY can get hurt. You can get whiplash, essentially. You can get your spine crunched, your muscles spazzed, and several other issues. I wasn't talking about the coochie, either. I'm talking about the whole body, and even your brain, because it can get sloshed around in your skull in either a pleasant or unpleasant way, depending on how receptive you are as a femaled getting pounded.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Ladies, is it the submission or the actual vaginal feeling that you like when your getting your rightful pounding?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Can't ask your wife?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Can't ask your wife?


She doesn't like talking about sex. I'm the devil if I do.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Have not read all of this. Not sure I could take the pressure frankly.

All I can say is that what my wife likes is for me to lose control. Or be on the verge of losing control. This gets her off in more ways than one.

Now when she is riding cowboy she likes to rock and get lost herself. But eventually she rides me like the she was riding a bull at the Stockyards. So this clues me into how she likes it.

But yeah. Ask your wife. Switch it up. Do not always be worried about her. The look on her face should tell you much if not her moans and out right telling you what she wants.

Sometimes the most satisfied my wife has been is when she tells me she cannot walk afterwards. Usually with a big satisfied grin.

I am also not quiet about being lost in her. This puts her over the edge.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

There are certain things a man is supposed to know about his wife.
Like how her body responds to when he initiates lovemaking & sex.

Depending on how her body responds, he's supposed to know when to shift into high gear.

A little trick I like to perform that works everytime for us is,
whenever she's on the final stretch [ she loves a particular variation of missionary ], I increase the pace. As she nears the finish line, I stop , roll over, pulling her on top in one movement and she starts riding and _pounding me_.....
Feels like heaven.
But it must be done fast & smoothly to avoid " _coitus interruptus_."

"..._Two becomes one_..."


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

pound or not pound? really?

----

there is nothing in those 2 choices even remotely attractive or entertaining. Great sex is not something you do to someone. If you are wondering 'pound or not pound' - you are doing it wrong I feel. Yes yes... we all might enjoy a good pounding sometimes - but that is totally missing the point.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

sinnister said:


> Ya ummm...I wasnt talking about the size of lil Sinn. I was talking about my overall size being a heavier male.
> 
> I know all to well seeing my 10 pound daughter come out of there what you ladies can handle.


Oh I see, thanks for the clarification. 

You are pounding her, not throwing yourself on top of her. Dont worry so much. Im sure she will tell you if you are in any way hurting or suffocating her.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> Ladies, is it the submission or the actual vaginal feeling that you like when your getting your rightful pounding?


Both....


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Both....


Dammit I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

MrBrains...I'm not sure how you can gain any insight from another woman on this issue. If you can't discuss sex with your wife, the one who has cheated on you several times yet you say that now you have the upper hand in the relationship, even though "you're the devil" if you try to discuss sex and you've run the MAP and etc etc etc, then I am just way confused about your sitch.

So which is it?

You're the man and have taken back control of our own life and your wife now loves and respects you?

Or she still sh*ts on you and you just take it?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> You're the man and have taken back control of our own life and your wife now loves and respects you.


This. That has nothing to do with talking about sex. She does love me and respect me. Sex is a sore subject matter for her.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

OK, MrBrains. I gotta say, it doesn't read that way.

An adult male saying "I can't talk to my wife about sex, it is a sore subject for her" just means "I am not in charge of my own sexual life, she is, because I have subjugated myself to her".


Look - if you aren't even allowed to discuss sex, I'm sorry but, your balls are still in her purse.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> OK, MrBrains. I gotta say, it doesn't read that way.
> 
> An adult male saying "I can't talk to my wife about sex, it is a sore subject for her" just means "I am not in charge of my own sexual life, she is, because I have subjugated myself to her".
> 
> ...


Good point. I guess if everything in my sex life was great I would not be here.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Everything's great in mine, yet I am here. 

But I get your point.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Thound said:


> how are we supposed to know?


If she is not telling you then she is a saboteur, not a sex partner. 

If she is pinching her thighs together and moving contrary to your thrusts then you are hurting her. 

If she is opening up, meeting your thrusts, and grunting like a pig then that's a pretty good sign you're doing ok.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> She doesn't like talking about sex. I'm the devil if I do.


Mmm Hmm. I know all about that.
Let me guess? You married the classic "good girl"


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Thound said:


> Mmm Hmm. I know all about that.
> Let me guess? You married the classic "good girl"


Oops I didn't read down far enough. Sorry about that.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pound away. :smthumbup:


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

There was a great deal of pounding for about 25 years but I have been asked to switch things up with some grinding. I like the pounding but the grinding gets intense.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Me: I'm going to pound you from behind bent over a table, pull your hair and call you my b!tch ...

My Wife: mmmmm ... pound cake. Sorry, I gotta run to the grocery store.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish I could have pounding, carnal sex with my wife, but I'm a big guy (6'2" 260lbs) and she's a small lady (5'0" 120lbs). We tried pounding a few times, but too much penetration hurts her, so there are a myriad of positions we can't engage in: Doggystyle, missionary, legs over my shoulders... basically, any position with deep penetration is off-limits.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My H and I have a similar size difference, yet we pound it out regularly. It is all in the ability to relax and receive, for the female.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

She's relaxed, it just hurts. The fibroids might have had something to do with it, though. Last year, she had an operation to remove them, along with a cyst. Even after the operation, I haven't tried pounding because the certain aforementioned positions still hurt.

It kind of sucks because I can never be on top.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> Good point. I guess if everything in my sex life was great I would not be here.


"Poor or non-existanct sex life" is a symptom of relationship problems that sends many people to sights like this. Another would be getting cheated on, or forms of abuse or neglect.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

coupdegrace said:


> I wish I could have pounding, carnal sex with my wife, but I'm a big guy (6'2" 260lbs) and she's a small lady (5'0" 120lbs). We tried pounding a few times, but too much penetration hurts her, so there are a myriad of positions we can't engage in: Doggystyle, missionary, legs over my shoulders... basically, any position with deep penetration is off-limits.


My wife is also small, and I am 230lbs , about 6'-8".
She loves a good pounding.
Of course she walks funny the morning after, so I give her breakfast in bed.
But that kind of pounding is not for every session.
Sometimes she wants to feel pleasure mixed with pain.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Me: I'm going to pound you from behind bent over a table, pull your hair and call you my b!tch ...
> 
> My Wife: mmmmm ... pound cake. Sorry, I gotta run to the grocery store.



JSGW, 

I really envy your ability to so richly fantasize about your wife. I try, but I can never get my brain to take it that far and wild -- you know, where my wife's inevitable rejection includes an apology ("Sorry").


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

PieceOfSky said:


> JSGW,
> 
> I really envy your ability to so richly fantasize about your wife. I try, but I can never get my brain to take it that far and wild -- you know, where my wife's inevitable rejection includes an apology ("Sorry").


Ha! Right ... that is way out there isn't it? 

Her response might have been:

"mmmmm ... pound cake. I have to run to the grocery store ... oh, sorry ... did you say something?"


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> "Poor or non-existanct sex life" is a symptom of relationship problems that sends many people to sights like this. Another would be getting cheated on, or forms of abuse or neglect.


Or All of the Above...as in my case.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

My issue with pounding is once the pounding starts I can't last as long as I'd like.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That's why you need to do it more.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

The thought of my husband pounding away at my vagina is not a pleasant thought.

I need to have my body pleasured, not beat up lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

It's all about mood. Sometimes soft, slow and full of rhythm...and sometimes like below...


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

aribabe said:


> The thought of my husband pounding away at my vagina is not a pleasant thought.
> 
> I need to have my body pleasured, not beat up lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dont knock it till you try it! It is awesome, I love me a good pounding! :smthumbup:


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I will most certainly have to take your word for it.

If my husband ever decided that he was going to pound me out of the blue, we'd have an issue.
I need to feel like I'm being sensually and gently handled.

Jackhammer guys do nothing for me.
A total turn off.



LoriC said:


> Dont knock it till you try it! It is awesome, I love me a good pounding! :smthumbup:


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Jackhammer guys do nothing for me.
> A total turn off.


"Jackhammer guys" seems an unfair characterization. I don't think most of us who like to pound want to do so every single time.

Conversely, wanting slow and sensual all the time, I'd find equally off putting - been there, divorced that.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I do not like slow and sensual at all. It annoys me. I only like pounding.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> "Jackhammer guys" seems an unfair characterization. I don't think most of us who like to pound want to do so every single time.


.......also pounding takes a lot of energy, fitness and stamina.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Part time jackhammer...
Full time jackhammer

It doesn't make a difference to me.
My body is simply not designed to be handled like that.

Other women's body's may be.
And that's ok too.:smthumbup:



DvlsAdvc8 said:


> "Jackhammer guys" seems an unfair characterization. I don't think most of us who like to pound want to do so every single time.
> 
> Conversely, wanting slow and sensual all the time, I'd find equally off putting - been there, divorced that.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

aribabe said:


> Part time jackhammer...
> Full time jackhammer
> 
> It doesn't make a difference to me.
> ...


aribabe.

I like to change it up. But if my woman did NOT like pounding, I'd live and we'd still have a great and varied sex life.

I'm sure the "pounding" is annoying to you, as much as smooth sensual sex is annoying to LadyOfTheLake...


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I LIVE for the times when my husband pounds me. We usually start gently, and then build. If I don't get pounded often, I usually don't orgasm vaginally. It's the deep and slow and hard that set my body up for vaginal O's. Love it. 

I like the slow and sensual, but "being taken" is what I live for. It's romantic to me, and makes me feel desirable...and kind of slu.tty. I don't like feeling like a delicate, breakable doll. I like feeling like a sexual deviant.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Part time jackhammer...
> Full time jackhammer
> 
> It doesn't make a difference to me.
> ...


I didn't want to be pounded either and I told my H. He said okay. Then one time before I realized what hit me he just flip me over and that was that. Doggie is not my favorite anyway but he likes it so I like that he likes it. I mean I like the way it feels but I don't like that I can't see his face. 

Have you tried it and didn't like it or just feel like it's too much?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

aribabe said:


> My body is simply not designed to be handled like that.


Just a clarification, your body is designed to pass 8 - 10 lb babies with ease so it's highly unlikely that some rougher penetration by a penis that's no where near as large is a problem.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> I do not like slow and sensual at all. It annoys me. I only like pounding.


Holy smokes we agree on something. I'm not a fan of slow and sensual... but variety is good. Having a dinner salad main course every now and then really makes you appreciate a good steak. haha.

If I'm not sweating and trying to catch my breath at the end, I kinda feel like something was missing.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

It's not the just penis pounding that's my issue...
Though that's uncomfortable and not at all pleasurable for me

It's the feeling of a full grown man throwing his body weight into mine so he can "pound me" lol
Sounds and feels more like wrestling than love making.

And I'm not interested.



TCSRedhead said:


> Just a clarification, your body is designed to pass 8 - 10 lb babies with ease so it's highly unlikely that some rougher penetration by a penis that's no where near as large is a problem.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Holy smokes we agree on something. I'm not a fan of slow and sensual... but variety is good. Having a dinner salad main course every now and then really makes you appreciate a good steak. haha.
> 
> If I'm not sweating and trying to catch my breath at the end, I kinda feel like something was missing.


Amen!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> ?..makes me feel desirable...and kind of slu.tty. I don't like feeling like a delicate, breakable doll. I like feeling like a sexual deviant.


:smthumbup: Holy Crap! Your husband is a lucky guy.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> :smthumbup: Holy Crap! Your husband is a lucky guy.


 I like to think he is. I'm easily satisfied in the bedroom, and I prefer the naughty and kinky, and hard and rough, to the delicate, sweet and sensual. Sometimes the sweet and sensual works, but it's a rare occasion indeed if we don't pound at some point when having sex. The only time I need gentle and delicate is when getting manually stimulated or orally stimulated.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

aribabe said:


> It's not the just penis pounding that's my issue...
> Though that's uncomfortable and not at all pleasurable for me
> 
> It's the feeling of a full grown man throwing his body weight into mine so he can "pound me" lol
> ...


This is the point I was trying to make. I am a big strong dude (not talking about my penis) and just my hips and pelvis pounding into my wife...well most women for that matter is going to hurt them. If I were normal sized I'm sure it may feel fine but when you get that kind of weight swinging in one direction into another person with a purpose bad thing happen. On both fronts. I've had incidents where I've pounded so hard for so long that I hurt my balls....

Not knocking...seems like most guys here love it and most women too, heck my wife probably loves it as well who knows. Just would love to get the logistics down before a smash the crown of her skull into the headboard....again.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It helps to bungie a mattress to your back.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm a small person, and while my husband isn't a big guy, he's very muscular and strong. The pounding doesn't hurt as long as I'm properly aroused. In fact, it feels sensational. I swear, one of these days I'll orgasm in the missionary position for the first time, cause it just feels so good. Like he can't do deep enough, he can't pound hard enough, and he can't move fast enough to satisfy that longing I can't explain.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree with C2W, plus there's the added sensation of later feeling just a bit sore. It's a great reminder of just how enjoyable the event really was.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

TCSRedhead said:


> I agree with C2W, plus there's the added sensation of later feeling just a bit sore. It's a great reminder of just how enjoyable the event really was.


My wife likened it to the soreness after a good work out. Sure, things are a little tender, but it still feels good.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> My wife likened it to the soreness after a good work out. Sure, things are a little tender, but it still feels good.


But even better than a workout soreness, cause there's the absolute best emotional connection that can be had from such a satisfying sexual experience with the person you love most.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife enjoys both. We did both yesterday. Morning session was slow and lovey dovey. Evening session was a hard pounding. She came several times during both.

No reason to choose!

But my wife definitely acts very differently during both. One presents a sweet, loving wife washed away in ecstasy. The other a sexy vixen that just loses all control.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I think more men need to post about how they go about this decision and being it to fruition. Purely academic interest mind you! I'm particularly curious about...oh never mind.

Holy cow this thread is awesome! 


Throwing a pity party cause I am going with out for almost 7 days. Mr. Pink is away on business.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I think more men need to post about how they go about this decision and being it to fruition. Purely academic interest mind you! I'm particularly curious about...oh never mind.


*WARNING - FRANK SEXUAL TALK AHEAD
*

I don't make a conscious decision. I don't really understand guys who have anxiety over what to do in the bedroom with their wives. We are connected, open, and free in our lovemaking. We are almost always in tune without words. But if I do something that she doesn't want, or vice versa, we switch off to something else.

Yesterday we had a slow love making session because that's just how we were feeling_ before_ making love. We languished around in bed for a bit, held each other, made out like teenagers, and then progressed from there. It just didn't feel instinctual for me to jump from this slow, easy build to bang-bang-bang. The love making was intense, but a little slower, and if finished very well, particularly for me.

The later session was because my wife wanted it, badly. My body is always up for it, but I actually didn't want to have sex; I was fully satisfied from the earlier romp. She kept coming at me, and I playfully kept turning her down. She just wanted to feel me inside her. Eventually her lusty eyes, and constant "begging", wore me down and I joined her in the bedroom. The atmosphere was just about pure sex; her craving it, and me giving it to her. It involved flirtation with some oral sex (on me), anal sex (on her), before I just got up, threw her in "the star" position, pounded her until she screamed my name, came, and finished myself. She was so ramped up she wanted to go again less than 30 minutes later, but I declined.

It's just about being intune. Reading the mood. Being interested in her pleasure without being a slave to it. Knowing that you're so connected, and your chemistry is so potent, that almost anything you do will be fine.

I think being in sync about these things starts long _before_ you decide which tempo to go at during intercourse.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

jaquen said:


> *WARNING - FRANK SEXUAL TALK AHEAD
> *
> 
> I don't make a conscious decision. I don't really understand guys who have anxiety over what to do in the bedroom with their wives. We are connected, open, and free in our lovemaking. We are almost always in tune without words. But if I do something that she doesn't want, or vice versa, we switch off to something else.
> ...


And this is exactly what I couldn't say clearly - this is it!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I think more men need to post about how they go about this decision and being it to fruition. Purely academic interest mind you! I'm particularly curious about...oh never mind.


With my wife, I just follow her lead.
She moves her hips and body quite a lot during the act.
When her hips start moving faster than my thrusts, I know its time to take control and pound.
Usually during that time she speaks a * _different_ * language.
Words that she doesn't usually say, even when she's angry, starts coming out of mouth.
But everything usually starts off quite normal and then builds.
She usually reaches O fast.
She might have her first o and if it wasn't good enough, she works he way up a bigger O and only a good pounding could push her over the edge again.

LOL, not as if we sit and talk about it before, it kinda just works up to that level sometimes.

EDIT;
It just occurred to me that sometimes I'm in a really " wicked" mood...
I


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I think more men need to post about how they go about this decision and being it to fruition. Purely academic interest mind you! I'm particularly curious about...oh never mind.
> 
> Holy cow this thread is awesome!
> 
> ...


When I started this thread I was afraid I would offend a lot of people.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> With my wife, I just follow her lead.
> She moves her hips and body quite a lot during the act.
> When her hips start moving faster than my thrusts, I know its time to take control and pound.
> Usually during that time she speaks a * _different_ * language.
> ...


If I followed my wife's lead, we would both be laying in bed staring at the ceiling commenting about the cobwebs.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Thound said:


> If I followed my wife's lead, we would both be laying in bed staring at the ceiling commenting about the cobwebs.


That's why in the edit , I said;_ sometimes I am in a "wicked " mood._
Translation:
I just came from the gym, testosterone jacked and full of energy so I give her a serious pounding.[ without warning.]

Sometimes you just got to do it!


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> That's why in the edit , I said;_ sometimes I am in a "wicked " mood._
> Translation:
> I just came from the gym, testosterone jacked and full of energy so I give her a serious pounding.[ without warning.]
> 
> Sometimes you just got to do it!


So your going to "take" it? She's not going to call the cops on you? j/k

I'm sure if she really is adverse to it, she will make sure you know.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thound said:


> When I started this thread I was afraid I would offend a lot of people.


Ummm, not in the SIM section! We likie poundie!


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

jaquen said:


> *WARNING - FRANK SEXUAL TALK AHEAD
> *
> 
> I don't make a conscious decision. I don't really understand guys who have anxiety over what to do in the bedroom with their wives. We are connected, open, and free in our lovemaking. We are almost always in tune without words. But if I do something that she doesn't want, or vice versa, we switch off to something else.
> ...


Damn, I'm envious.


----------



## Twice (Mar 31, 2013)

I wandered in here by mistake... Haven't had sex in 14 months. 

Very envious... 

Gotta go.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Just did some pounding myself.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

It depends on the mood I am in as to whether I want it fast and hard or smooth and slow.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

And speaking of which, it is about time for a good pounding.


----------



## housewife81 (Jun 4, 2013)

Different ways at different times, but I like for the guy to take the lead in the bedroom. I think once you get started, you can kind of tell which way it should go.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

More often than not she ends up with a good pounding. The build up to it is usuall pretty long and slow. I really enjoy taking my time playing with her body with my hands and mouth. By by the time she cums the first time, the tension is so tight that O just sort of adds to it and isn't really a full release. While she is still on the edge from that one, a good pounding is the only way to go. Once that's done, I will usually go back to work with my hands and mouth a bit more gently and slowly and she will usually O again.

If I'm wanting to O while at a slower pace, and she wants the pounding, I am lucky in that I can usually stay hard enough to drill the hell out of her for a good 5-10 minutes after I go.

Of course, if we start out slow, with no intention of a good pounding, it rarely finishes that way...go figure


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

From my experience ..... it all depends on her mood ?? If it's soft , sensual and loving caresses are part of our foreplay then i know that her mood is to not ummmm " pound " however .....

If she's grabbing , moaning and groaning , kissing and shoving her tongue down my throat and yells " F**K ME " ummmmmm ............... then I pound 

More times than not .... it's the latter yay !


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I can tell when a pounding is coming. If I have been slapping his butt and feeling up his crouch its a good bet. Add in biting his neck and nibbling his ear while he's on the phone and generally being mouthy and I'm scared to come to bed!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> I can tell when a pounding is coming. If I have been slapping his butt and feeling up his crouch its a good bet. Add in biting his neck and nibbling his ear while he's on the phone and generally being mouthy and I'm scared to come to bed!


:lol:
My wife is like that too.
She will teaaaaase for the entire evening , then she afraid to come to bed.:rofl:


----------



## tialmo (Jun 3, 2013)

New to posting on here, but just reading these threads the past couple days has put my sex drive into overdrive! Just had some good sex last night, might have to try for a pounding tonight, love thrusting into my wife with her legs up over my shoulders, can really get some good deep action then!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Well this thread has inspired me to try. Now that I feel a little more confident that the 100lb weight difference won't cause her any pain, Ill give it a shot.

Ughh just worried about lasting. Once I get in there I have to start trying to remember the Eagles current roster so I don't blow it..literally.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

sinnister said:


> Well this thread has inspired me to try. Now that I feel a little more confident that the 100lb weight difference won't cause her any pain, Ill give it a shot.
> 
> Ughh just worried about lasting. Once I get in there I have to start trying to remember the Eagles current roster so I don't blow it..literally.


I run through geometric progressions in my head when I am getting too close...


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I run through geometric progressions in my head when I am getting too close...


If that doesn't work, try the Fibonnaci sequence.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

sinnister said:


> Well this thread has inspired me to try. Now that I feel a little more confident that the 100lb weight difference won't cause her any pain, Ill give it a shot.
> 
> Ughh just worried about lasting. Once I get in there I have to start trying to remember the Eagles current roster so I don't blow it..literally.


Just think of Michael Vick. That would stop anything.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I got pounded good this morning! Today will be a good day and maybe if I'm lucky I will get it tonight as well.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I got pounded good this morning! Today will be a good day and maybe if I'm lucky I will get it tonight as well.


Good for you! I absolutely love morning sex. Unfortunately my SO...not so much as she usually doesn't get up until around 11:00 and I'm usually out the door around 6:00. She's said she has no problems with me waking her up every now and then, but that's easier said than done  She does make up for it in spades at night, and on the days I work from home, and on the weekends, and pretty much any time we are awake, though I think that's what I'll ask for for my birthday


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Good for you! I absolutely love morning sex. Unfortunately my SO...not so much as she usually doesn't get up until around 11:00 and I'm usually out the door around 6:00. She's said she has no problems with me waking her up every now and then, but that's easier said than done  She does make up for it in spades at night, and on the days I work from home, and on the weekends, and pretty much any time we are awake, though I think that's what I'll ask for for my birthday


Morning sex is awesome! At night I find that we are both so tired its difficult to get going sometimes. In the morning, you are well rested so its so much better in my opinion. We are both out the door by 6:45 so our morning sex is pretty early!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Morning sex is awesome! At night I find that we are both so tired its difficult to get going sometimes. In the morning, you are well rested so its so much better in my opinion. We are both out the door by 6:45 so our morning sex is pretty early!


With only self sufficient teens in the house, it makes night sex a bit easier. No having to wait until kids are asleep or anything like that. Even if she's tired, she still gets into it because she knows she can sleep late the next morning.

The other night, I did fall asleep because I was so tired, and the next day she mentioned that it was strange that we didn't do anything, and then we realized that near year we have been together, we have not gone two days in a row without it. The shortest stretch between days off was about two weeks.

Anyway, back to the subject, she got pounded good yesterday afternoon, and last night with a picture perfect hand print on her ass to prove it


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Morning sex is awesome! At night I find that we are both so tired its difficult to get going sometimes. In the morning, you are well rested so its so much better in my opinion. We are both out the door by 6:45 so our morning sex is pretty early!


I love morning sex too but my wife hates it! If I'm going to give it to her good, I'd rather it be in the morning since as Lori mentioned you are well rested.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> I love morning sex too but my wife hates it! If I'm going to give it to her good, I'd rather it be in the morning since as Lori mentioned you are well rested.


My SO doesn't have any problems with it, and would be more than receptive, if I could only get her to wake up


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

I love this thread.... Makes me want to get pounded! It happened yesterday, twice, and I have to wait until tomorrow for the next time.... Poor me


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I know this site isn't a perfectly representative sample of the wider world, but I am somewhat surprised at the enthusiasm some women have for being pounded. My experience has been that women do enjoy it, I just didn't realize just how much in some cases. My SO has shared the same sentiments as many of the women here in that she absolutely loves it


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I got pounded good this morning! Today will be a good day and maybe if I'm lucky I will get it tonight as well.


Lori, don't forget to report back on this tomorrow


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> Lori, don't forget to report back on this tomorrow


I agree !! Pictures if ummmm possible ........ or else you went to the grocery  ???


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Lori, don't forget to report back on this tomorrow


Oh I wont! We have been sexting all day so it's looking good for tonight.... It was getting very hot, he told me maybe I should go into the bathroom and rub one out! I think he wanted that image in his mind. Man I cant wait to see him tonight. :smthumbup:


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> I agree !! Pictures if ummmm possible ........ or else you went to the grocery  ???


dont think it would be appropriate to post pictures.... you should have seen the picture H sent me a few hours ago. Sh!t! My ears are still red.....


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Red2 said:


> I love this thread.... Makes me want to get pounded! It happened yesterday, twice, and I have to wait until tomorrow for the next time.... Poor me


I mean you don't have all day to do it, so some of these are just "hurry up" ones?


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok umm I have a question and umm its kind of a dumb question but...

Will pounding hurt the baby? Or the uterus? Or any thing else in that area?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> Ok umm I have a question and umm its kind of a dumb question but...
> 
> Will pounding hurt the baby? Or the uterus? Or any thing else in that area?


It is highly unlikely it will hurt the baby. The only thing I would be careful of is making sure that where ever you are, you don't get too carried away and fall off the bed, or down the stairs or anything like that...and getting pounded through the wall isn't a great idea either


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Oh I wont! We have been sexting all day so it's looking good for tonight.... It was getting very hot, he told me maybe I should go into the bathroom and rub one out! I think he wanted that image in his mind. Man I cant wait to see him tonight. :smthumbup:


So Lori, are you going to encourage your kids to leave the house? I have a feeling a lot of heavy moaning will be coming from the bedroom tonight!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> So Lori, are you going to encourage your kids to leave the house? I have a feeling a lot of heavy moaning will be coming from the bedroom tonight!


Nah, no need for the kids to go anywhere...just read this thread


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Morning sex is awesome! At night I find that we are both so tired its difficult to get going sometimes. In the morning, you are well rested so its so much better in my opinion. We are both out the door by 6:45 so our morning sex is pretty early!



Any sex between 2 AM and sunrise is always awesome !
Energy levels are high, and the mind is focused only on pleasure.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> Ok umm I have a question and umm its kind of a dumb question but...
> 
> Will pounding hurt the baby? Or the uterus? Or any thing else in that area?


Doc told us no problems whatsoever. Unfortunately, Hub got really uncomfortable with any sexual contact once I got to the last trimester.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: To pound or not to pound*



TCSRedhead said:


> Doc told us no problems whatsoever. Unfortunately, Hub got really uncomfortable with any sexual contact once I got to the last trimester.


Haaaa we got the same advice from our doctor and dont get me wrong i was a bit nervous about hurting our unborn at the time ...... but that really didnt stop me. I told my wife i wouldnt be surprise if the baby was born with a black eye with all the poking or uummm pounding i gave her throughout the 3 trismesters 

The Mrs was sooo darn sexy when she was preggo


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Again, the sex and pounding away isn't going to hurt the baby, but you do need to be careful of other injuries that may occur during sex depending on ummm...how adventurous you are


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> So Lori, are you going to encourage your kids to leave the house? I have a feeling a lot of heavy moaning will be coming from the bedroom tonight!


Holy Crap! Again last night I got me a good pounding! The sexual tension was at an all time high by the time we got up to that bedroom. We had dinner out with a friend. My hand was in his lap all night. 

My poor son across the hall, LOL. I am NOT quiet so he really got a show last night. And hell no, I won't get rid of the kids. They are 18 & 21. My son will just tweet or FB about his obnoxiously loud parents having sex again! You have to read that other thread, it's hilarious!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Again, the sex and pounding away isn't going to hurt the baby, but you do need to be careful of other injuries that may occur during sex depending on ummm...how adventurous you are


LOL. If you're talking injury then I'm not THAT adventurous! I asked the question because after a recent pounding baby was fluttering so much it made me kind of gasp. When I told H he asked if I think we gave baby a headache. He said jokingly but I began to wonder.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Holy Crap! Again last night I got me a good pounding! The sexual tension was at an all time high by the time we got up to that bedroom. We had dinner out with a friend. My hand was in his lap all night.
> 
> My poor son across the hall, LOL. I am NOT quiet so he really got a show last night. And hell no, I won't get rid of the kids. They are 18 & 21. My son will just tweet or FB about his obnoxiously loud parents having sex again! You have to read that other thread, it's hilarious!


Yah! Alright! Husband giving it good to LoriC! Ok truthfully speaking how loud were you guys?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Yah! Alright! Husband giving it good to LoriC! Ok truthfully speaking how loud were you guys?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is always pretty quiet. He is a pretty reserved guy, we are opposite. I am very outgoing and loud! So I was pretty loud last night. H never complains that I am, he likes it that I voice my pleasure.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> He is always pretty quiet. He is a pretty reserved guy, we are opposite. I am very outgoing and loud! So I was pretty loud last night. H never complains that I am, he likes it that I voice my pleasure.


Awesome!!! So now I wonder what your 18 year old was thinking today...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Awesome!!! So now I wonder what your 18 year old was thinking today...lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im sure he was disgusted by the sounds. They are also disgusted that we have a bath night together once a week. Kids dont necessarily want to know their parents are "doing it".

However, H and I were on the brink of divorce about 10 months ago and the kids knew because we talked to them. They were devastated, so the sounds coming from my bedroom are a sign of security to them. They want us to stay together. So all in all it is a good thing. I am sure they would agree.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Im sure he was disgusted by the sounds. They are also disgusted that we have a bath night together once a week. Kids dont necessarily want to know their parents are "doing it".
> 
> However, H and I were on the brink of divorce about 10 months ago and the kids knew because we talked to them. They were devastated, so the sounds coming from my bedroom are a sign of security to them. They want us to stay together. So all in all it is a good thing. I am sure they would agree.


Well first let me as that I am glad your marriage is stronger now than ever. And yes I'm sure they agree too!

I'm trying to get my wife to do a bath night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Well first let me as that I am glad your marriage is stronger now than ever. And yes I'm sure they agree too!
> 
> I'm trying to get my wife to do a bath night!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bath night is awesome! We stay very connected this way. Just him and I talking for sometimes 2 hours with a nice bottle of wine and candles. I really look forward to this every week.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea I have been trying to get my wife to do this since we have a nice jacuzzi tub with jets. I'm so jealous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Bath night is awesome! We stay very connected this way. Just him and I talking for sometimes 2 hours with a nice bottle of wine and candles. I really look forward to this every week.


Lori that GREAT that you were able to rekindle to the point you are now. I haven't read too many story like that on TAM. That was really telling what you say about your kids too. Even at 18 and 21 they were devastated. Glad you guys were able to make it work!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Yea I have been trying to get my wife to do this since we have a nice jacuzzi tub with jets. I'm so jealous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We have one of those air tubs, really relaxing. Why wouldnt she want to do this? :scratchhead:


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Because she knows it will lead to a good pounding! ;-) No she would complain that the water is too hot or not warm enough. Then she would say her skin is starting to prune. 
God, what else does she say...the steam is not good for her hair. Sounds silly to most people but that's her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Yea I have been trying to get my wife to do this since we have a nice jacuzzi tub with jets. I'm so jealous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am jealous of your jacuzzi tub with jets!!!!!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't you know you are supposed to be a mind reader?!

I like both, but it really depends on my mood, but hubby knows me well enough to know, or i tell him =)


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Oh hell yeah, I'm gonna tear her up tonight 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Well last night was a smashing success  The sexting got to a fever pitch and we met at a restaurant for dinner andit's a good thing the table was concealing. You gotta love margaritas  The clothes didn't stay on long once we got home. One shower and three hours later we were both smiling


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Well last night was a smashing success  The sexting got to a fever pitch and we met at a restaurant for dinner andit's a good thing the table was concealing. You gotta love margaritas  The clothes didn't stay on long once we got home. One shower and three hours later we were both smiling


Sweet! I got a good pounding last night but it wasn't as good as this morning!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

LoriC said:


> Sweet! I got a good pounding last night but it wasn't as good as this morning!


Alright y'all knock it off you're starting to pizz me off. :rofl:


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Thound said:


> Alright y'all knock it off you're starting to pizz me off. :rofl:


Sorry babe, can't help it. Lots of sex puts me in a good mood!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> We are difficult to interpret some times. We all like different things at different times, for different reasons.
> ...


Rag Dolling Correct AP:lol::smthumbup:


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

The British call it a JOLLY GOOD RODGERING

i LOVE THAT SH!T


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thound said:


> Alright y'all knock it off you're starting to pizz me off. :rofl:


Let's see... I got a 2 hour long session Monday night, which got extended into a good pounding early Tuesday morning. Tuesday afternoon some oral and more pounding, Thursday afternoon the same, Friday evening I gave him a quick BJ while he was sitting on the couch watching the History Channel, and today I was well satisfied again with a little hair pulling and a$$ slapping mixed in... I am tired, but grinning as a Cheshire cat....


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Red2 said:


> Let's see... I got a 2 hour long session Monday night, which got extended into a good pounding early Tuesday morning. Tuesday afternoon some oral and more pounding, Thursday afternoon the same, Friday evening I gave him a quick BJ while he was sitting on the couch watching the History Channel, and today I was well satisfied again with a little hair pulling and a$$ slapping mixed in... I am tired, but grinning as a Cheshire cat....



I can only wish.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> Let's see... I got a 2 hour long session Monday night, which got extended into a good pounding early Tuesday morning. Tuesday afternoon some oral and more pounding, Thursday afternoon the same, Friday evening I gave him a quick BJ while he was sitting on the couch watching the History Channel, and today I was well satisfied again with a little hair pulling and a$$ slapping mixed in... I am tired, but grinning as a Cheshire cat....


Nothing on Wednesday? What the hell is wrong with you? Slacker


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Red2 said:


> Let's see... I got a 2 hour long session Monday night, which got extended into a good pounding early Tuesday morning. Tuesday afternoon some oral and more pounding, Thursday afternoon the same, Friday evening I gave him a quick BJ while he was sitting on the couch watching the History Channel, and today I was well satisfied again with a little hair pulling and a$$ slapping mixed in... I am tired, but grinning as a Cheshire cat....


Ahh Yur makin dat up If not we all jealous


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> Ahh Yur makin dat up If not we all jealous


No, not making it up  Yes, I am extremely high-drive and I love sex....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

She was laying out in the sun this afternoon...yep


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

If the Mrs is quiet about her desires you have to trust her physical directions to you, which I am sure have been written here repeatedly. lol


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Red2 said:


> No, not making it up  Yes, I am extremely high-drive and I love sex....


At AAH Girl


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Thound said:


> Alright y'all knock it off you're starting to pizz me off. :rofl:


Ha! That is why I intentionally avoid looking at this thread. Hard to hear about people having something in their life that I want but can't have. Sometimes I have to take a peek though ... can't help it


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Ha! That is why I intentionally avoid looking at this thread. Hard to hear about people having something in their life that I want but can't have. Sometimes I have to take a peek though ... can't help it


:-(


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Ha! That is why I intentionally avoid looking at this thread. Hard to hear about people having something in their life that I want but can't have. Sometimes I have to take a peek though ... can't help it


I live vicariously thru others.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Thound said:


> I live vicariously thru others.


... or you're a masochist


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> ... or you're a masochist


Ssshhhh


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Ha! That is why I intentionally avoid looking at this thread. Hard to hear about people having something in their life that I want but can't have. Sometimes I have to take a peek though ... can't help it


This is sad. :-(


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> This is sad. :-(


Nah ... you know what, it's a choice I make. I could have left long ago. I could cheat. I have chosen to try to make it work. It isn't indefinite ... I've given myself a hard deadline .. but I have to try. I don't know if I'll ever have a sexually fulfilling marriage; even if this marriage ends, who knows if I'll find that ... but one thing I do know is SOMETHING good will come out of it.

Still difficult though  It makes me sad to be reminded of what I've been missing for 23 years.

EDIT: Not trying to be a downer ... pound away folks!! I will keep my eyes averted


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Nah ... you know what, it's a choice I make. I could have left long ago. I could cheat. I have chosen to try to make it work. It isn't indefinite ... I've given myself a hard deadline .. but I have to try. I don't know if I'll ever have a sexually fulfilling marriage; even if this marriage ends, who knows if I'll find that ... but one thing I do know is SOMETHING good will come out of it.
> 
> Still difficult though  It makes me sad to be reminded of what I've been missing for 23 years.
> 
> EDIT: Not trying to be a downer ... pound away folks!! *I will keep my eyes averted *


Yeah, no need to look right at us when you can see us all in the mirrors


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Yeah, no need to look right at us when you can see us all in the mirrors


Why? Will we turn to stone? Uh oh I feel something turning hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Though sometime hearing the way the sexually active part of the world lives can be uncomfortable, it truly is a gift to be reminded.

It is necessary to not forget what I have been missing, if I am going to have the determination and courage to create it in my life again.

That's why I read.

So, those of you who can, pound or be pounded, or whatever your tastes may be. And no need to be quiet about it here


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Yeah, no need to look right at us when you can see us all in the mirrors


There is nothing more arousing than getting pounded AND watching yourself getting pounded in the mirror at the same time!!!!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> There is nothing more arousing than getting pounded AND watching yourself getting pounded in the mirror at the same time!!!!


You know, my SO has told me the same thing. We have a mirror on the head board and she loves watching it doggy style, especially the ass slap 

Tuesdays I work from home, and she's always waiting for me around lunch time...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Red2 said:


> There is nothing more arousing than getting pounded AND watching yourself getting pounded in the mirror at the same time!!!!


Somebody please clue my wife into that


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Red2 said:


> There is nothing more arousing than getting pounded AND watching yourself getting pounded in the mirror at the same time!!!!


Yea, so I have one of those headboards with a mirror. Know just what you are saying....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Yea, so I have one of those headboards with a mirror. Know just what you are saying....


Well damn it...We can't get positioned right to where we can both see in the mirror...suppose she gets the better view? Heh...nah


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

PieceOfSky said:


> Though sometime hearing the way the sexually active part of the world lives can be uncomfortable, it truly is a gift to be reminded.
> 
> *It is necessary to not forget what I have been missing, if I am going to have the determination and courage to create it in my life again.*


That's the main purpose of the dialogue IMO.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread has quieted down, come on people! Who got pounded this week? 

I got it this morning! Would have liked it a bit harder than I got it but no complaints.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bad week for me, haven't got anything since Saturday. Very tight schedule. There are plans for tomorrow afternoon and that keeps me going today  The anticipation is just as good as the act itself!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Red2 said:


> Bad week for me, haven't got anything since Saturday. Very tight schedule. There are plans for tomorrow afternoon and that keeps me going today  The anticipation is just as good as the act itself!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Well, we got hit with the cursed delayed ED this morning  It is a mental thing entirely because I laid there for 20 minutes hard enough to punch holes in concrete, then finally woke her up and it went down as I started feeling guilty knowing she didn't have to wake up for a few more hours. I know she's not big on morning sex at all, but damn she's a trooper and more than willing to indulge me. That just makes the failure worse.

All that said, damn last night...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> This thread has quieted down, come on people! Who got pounded this week?
> 
> I got it this morning! Would have liked it a bit harder than I got it but no complaints.


Well Lori if you must insist on knowing ;-)

I gave my wife a good pounding last night. We had a nice romantic bath session in our jet tube that we hardly use. We enjoyed some wine, talked and enjoyed each others company. 
Afterwards we had great sex on our bed. I made her O from oral twice and three times from PIV. Needless to say we were spent. It's very rare that I get sex during the middle of the week. 

I think I pulled a muscle from the constant thrusting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> Well Lori if you must insist on knowing ;-)
> 
> I gave my wife a good pounding last night. We had a nice romantic bath session in our jet tube that we hardly use. We enjoyed some wine, talked and enjoyed each others company.
> Afterwards we had great sex on our bed. I made her O from oral twice and three times from PIV. Needless to say we were spent. It's very rare that I get sex during the middle of the week.
> ...


Before me, My SO was lucky if she O'd even half the time. We were talking the other day about things and she's now to the point where she's assuming at least one O every time, which to me is freakin' awesome  She has told me that she's had more O's since she been with me than her entire life combined which makes me happy and sad at the same time. Happy that I'm the lover she's always dreamed of, but sad that her past partners thought so little of her.

Now tying that into what you said, her O's with me are so strong and draining, she's totally done after three, but I'm always working on her endurance 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I love you guys, you really want your W to O. It is so nice to hear you all talking about how much you want this to happen. All you men are a womans dream.....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I love you guys, you really want your W to O. It is so nice to hear you all talking about how much you want this to happen. All you men are a womans dream.....


Hell yeah I want it to happen! I love watching her face, her whole body, feeling her break out in a sweat. It's absolutely the most beautiful thing I have ever seen, except perheps her peacefully sleeping curves every morning before I leave for work. Pure living artwork, and she's all mine <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> I love you guys, you really want your W to O. It is so nice to hear you all talking about how much you want this to happen. All you men are a womans dream.....


What can I say...I aim to please! I always make sure she orgasms before me and once she is completely satisfied she makes sure I have mine. The best thing about that is she lets me have it anyway I want. 

Did I mention I cook and clean too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Cletus said:


> This has been a bit of problem for me for as long as I can remember.
> 
> The wife likes it much more vigorous near the end. The problem is it's really hard to get it right and make sure that I last long enough to finish the job. If I back off to forestall an orgasm, I get in trouble. If I keep going and finish too soon, I get in trouble. Since there's no going back later to finish the job any other way, I've spent a lifetime trying to walk a tightrope at the finish line. It's really only when I manage to get the timing right for both of us that she's completely satisfied.


I'm late but I mix up the pounding with very deeeeeep and sloooooow penetration. Also I focus on my breathing while giving out the pounding.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> What can I say...I aim to please! I always make sure she orgasms before me and once she is completely satisfied she makes sure I have mine. The best thing about that is she lets me have it anyway I want.
> 
> Did I mention I cook and clean too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cook and clean too? Marry me! 

Joking... My hub does this too. However, he needs to work on me getting mine first I must admit. I did buy him the book "she comes first" Still waiting for him to read the damn thing. I did and I think it will help....

Love a man who can cook and clean.... :smthumbup:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Cook and clean too? Marry me!
> 
> Joking... My hub does this too. However, he needs to work on me getting mine first I must admit. I did buy him the book "she comes first" Still waiting for him to read the damn thing. I did and I think it will help....
> 
> Love a man who can cook and clean.... :smthumbup:


She comes first probably 75% of the time, but sometimes I just can't wait to have her. She always gets hers though, it's just a bit messier 

ETA: I cook dinner almost every night and have it on the table when she gets home from work


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> We've been doing that for a few years now (simultaneous O's from PiV not working anymore) but I did read the book. Helped me with my mindset, I got a bit down over the PiV getting trickier as she gets older. One thing I quickly realized his very detailed cunnilingus instruction, whoa, that's not really how she likes it. Although I wish had read it 20 years ago, she only got in to it a few years ago.


Same here. I just finished reading the book a couple of weeks ago actually after almost a year of VERY successful oral, and it was a good read from a mindset perspective, but the style in the book wouldn't work for my SO. 

I'm just going to keep on doing what I do best...getting my faced crushed between her thighs as she writhes in extacy


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

sinnister said:


> This is the point I was trying to make. I am a big strong dude (not talking about my penis) and just my hips and pelvis pounding into my wife...well most women for that matter is going to hurt them. If I were normal sized I'm sure it may feel fine but when you get that kind of weight swinging in one direction into another person with a purpose bad thing happen. On both fronts. I've had incidents where I've pounded so hard for so long that I hurt my balls....
> 
> Not knocking...seems like most guys here love it and most women too, heck my wife probably loves it as well who knows. Just would love to get the logistics down before a smash the crown of her skull into the headboard....again.



I'm sure they make furniture to solve these issues.


----------



## jules1990 (Jun 13, 2013)

I for one love a good pounding but find my husband often gets too excited and blows before I am satisfied 

How to make him last longer when pounding, now that is a better question!!!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

jules1990 said:


> I for one love a good pounding but find my husband often gets too excited and blows before I am satisfied
> 
> How to make him last longer when pounding, now that is a better question!!!


I think all guys suffer from this time to time...I know I do. For me it depends on the position. Me standing with her bent over in front of me is torturous. I mean I love this position but it's one I don't last long. I am working very hard to hold out on this one. :smthumbup:

Although someone on here gave me a very good tip - lazy doggie. She lies on her stomach with her legs slightly closed and he gives it to her on top. This so far works best for me in helping me last LONGER.


----------



## tialmo (Jun 3, 2013)

My favorite position is her lying on her back with legs up and spread apart, you can get a good DEEP pounding that way, but I don't last long either but just feels soo good to pound her that way!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

NewHubs said:


> I think all guys suffer from this time to time...I know I do. For me it depends on the position. Me standing with her bent over in front of me is torturous. I mean I love this position but it's one I don't last long. I am working very hard to hold out on this one. :smthumbup:


For me, it's doggy and cowgirl that I have a tough time holding out on. Just seeing her body and the way it moves... but I am lucky in that I stay hard for a good five to ten minutes after I've blown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jules1990 (Jun 13, 2013)

We often use condoms when it comes to me wanting a good hard pounding, the extra safe ones seem to work well as it kind of desensitizes his penis and allows him to go at it longer but still blows before I am ready 

I have been told to use some tantric training to get him lasting longer, no isea what that is or how it works but I suppose I really ought to find out


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

When my SO and I first started dating, I was in decent shape, but lately she has noticed that I have a pretty well defined six pack among other things. Daily pounding at work, and boy she gets the benefits 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm going to delete this thread soon if I don't get some action pretty damn quick!!!!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Truthfully I thought you guys were talking about doggie and all its variations when you talk about pounding. Ok embarrassing I know. 

Anyway my pounding days may be sadly on hiatus because I have started being hard to breathe right after O. I'm really still in good shape still going to the gym and all so I thought it was nothing just excitement at how good it feels.

But my H Google pregnant wife out of breath after sex and it was no direct hit but just something saying not good for pregnant women to be out breath. So he didn’t approach me for 3 days until I had to just tell him baby I just need some sex you not going to kill me. So it was good slow and sweet but still I had trouble breathing after O. He is going on Business until 4th of July starting Monday and I will call Dr. 

I guess that’s give new meaning to "You take my breath Away"


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Being out of breath may be because the baby is occupying additional space and not allowing you to take a complete breath. 

If it's lasting more than a few minutes, might be good to go see the doc. 

Take care!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> Truthfully I thought you guys were talking about doggie and all its variations when you talk about pounding. Ok embarrassing I know.
> 
> Anyway my pounding days may be sadly on hiatus because I have started being hard to breathe right after O. I'm really still in good shape still going to the gym and all so I thought it was nothing just excitement at how good it feels.
> 
> ...


Self diagnosing on Google is one of the best ways to find out you are dying of some horrible disease no one has seen in the last thirty years 

Seriously, it may not hurt to talk to the doctor as TCS suggested, but I would not be too worried about it.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> *Self diagnosing on Google is one of the best ways to find out you are dying of some horrible disease no one has seen in the last thirty years *
> 
> Seriously, it may not hurt to talk to the doctor as TCS suggested, but I would not be too worried about it.


Tell H that! 

TCS that is what it says in the article about baby taking up space. I will call Dr on Monday. That should be interesting conversation because it's only after O! Not even when on treadmill.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

committed4ever said:


> Tell H that!
> 
> TCS that is what it says in the article about baby taking up space. I will call Dr on Monday. That should be interesting conversation because it's only after O! Not even when on treadmill.


I'd only call if it's severe (like unable to catch your breath, gasping) or lasts more than a few minutes.

Trust me, they've heard far racier stories than anything we'd come up with!


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 29, 2008)

Slow then POUND me!!!!


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 29, 2008)

Just not from behind, because that ****s hurts.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> I'd only call if it's severe (like unable to catch your breath, gasping) or lasts more than a few minutes.
> 
> Trust me, they've heard far racier stories than anything we'd come up with!


It's not bad to me but seems to be scaring the hel! out of H. LOL! Maybe a tad bit faster than how a sprinter breathes after running the 100.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

All I know is my birthday is coming up and my wife is very good about giving me all the birthday sex I can handle.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Was talking with my 17 yo son last night and the subject of condoms and his girlfriend came up...and I quote..."I use steel wool because she likes it rough"


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

My SO has been out of town for a week....Another week to go before I get my next pounding. I am catching myself behaving quite bltchy lately due to lack of pounding....


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My SO and I have been dealing with some issues outside our relationship the last couple of weeks, and the past couple of nights it has been much more slow and gentle, the emotional release rather than raw lust. That'll change soon I'm sure


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I didn't want to start another thread, but should I tell my duty sex wife that I want to bend her over the foot of our bed and give her a good pounding?


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Thound said:


> I didn't want to start another thread, but should I tell my duty sex wife that I want to bend her over the foot of our bed and give her a good pounding?


I would! 

Two nights ago I asked my wife the same EXACT thing and she said, "whatever you want baby."
And yes it was a good pounding!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

I wish I had time to read all 15 pages of this thread, but I would be reading for hours to get through them all, but I think I got the 411 with them. If anyone can recall some of the better highlights please repost them. 

When my wife and I were more regular and quite frankly in better shape, she use to love being "pounded" hard and fast in the missionary or doggie, near the end of a sexual encounter like many of the other women have posted here,* but she also liked to return the favor and pound me. * (Don't know if anyone has mentioned that yet) 

She would be on top, straddling me, or even with me seated in a chair or on the couch and she would be sitting on my lap facing away, with her feet in a position to raise herself up and drop down on me very fast and hard. 
It is quite the feeling to have your wife thrusting herself up and down on you until losing all her self control physically and verbally. 

Boy, I sure miss those days.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Batman4691 said:


> When my wife and I were more regular and quite frankly in better shape, she use to love being "pounded" hard and fast in the missionary or doggie, near the end of a sexual encounter like many of the other women have posted here,* but she also liked to return the favor and pound me. * (Don't know if anyone has mentioned that yet)
> 
> She would be on top, straddling me, or even with me seated in a chair or on the couch and she would be sitting on my lap facing away, with her feet in a position to raise herself up and drop down on me very fast and hard.
> It is quite the feeling to have your wife thrusting herself up and down on you until losing all her self control physically and verbally.



Same thing with my wife.
Sometimes she just takes over and does her own thing.
If we're in missionary, she signals, we roll, she straddles and start pounding her hips away.
Nice stuff.
But it takes a kind of connection though, to be able to move with the flow and not break the rhythm .


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW is not big on doing the pounding for a couple of reasons. First, her knees start to hurt, and though I have not asked for details, I have a feeling that it is something she has never really done much of before, so just doesn't know how.

Lat night, it was slow and passionate, then my hands went to work and finished her again. Her hands started playing before she was done, and when she was done, she told me to pound her...so I did


----------



## Lord Summerisle (May 23, 2013)

Thound - That is exactly what you should do. Its what I do the moment I suspect I'm getting duty sex. If its going to be duty sex and she isn't interested in any foreplay or get stroked or caressed then I will just flip her over into some kind of lazy doggy style and have my selfish way with her (fast and hard, maybe even a bit of hair pulling). After doing that I can't count the number of times she has started instigating for another round 15 minutes later. 

*Obviously I'm not advocating for anything forced and if she said "no" or "not tonight" or anything akin I would stop right away.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Thound - That is exactly what you should do. Its what I do the moment I suspect I'm getting duty sex. If its going to be duty sex and she isn't interested in any foreplay or get stroked or caressed then I will just flip her over into some kind of lazy doggy style and have my selfish way with her (fast and hard, maybe even a bit of hair pulling). After doing that I can't count the number of times she has started instigating for another round 15 minutes later.
> 
> *Obviously I'm not advocating for anything forced and if she said "no" or "not tonight" or anything akin I would stop right away.


Agreed. If my wife said stop I would stop immediately.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Batman4691 said:


> When my wife and I were more regular and quite frankly in better shape, she use to love being "pounded" hard and fast in the missionary or doggie, near the end of a sexual encounter like many of the other women have posted here,* but she also liked to return the favor and pound me. * (Don't know if anyone has mentioned that yet)
> 
> She would be on top, straddling me, or even with me seated in a chair or on the couch and she would be sitting on my lap facing away, with her feet in a position to raise herself up and drop down on me very fast and hard.
> It is quite the feeling to have your wife thrusting herself up and down on you until losing all her self control physically and verbally.


Great point Batman! I'd be curious to hear how the ladies here on TAM pound their SOs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

The efforts definitely go both ways in our relationship.


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

I was thinking about this subject the other day, and was curious if anyone had mentioned "spanking" to go with the pounding. (And I don't mean the kind that is meant to punish or literally hurt your spouse.

A long time ago, my wife was really responding to the pounding in the doggie position, so I added a few light slaps with my hand to her bottom. She groaned out for me to spank her harder. Which I was more than happy to oblige. At the time, I thought that was amazing, as well as her reaction to it. 

However, a few months later, I tried it again while pounding and she replied, "Ouch, don't do that." So I didn't.

The next time the opportunity presented itself, I asked her if she wanted to be spanked, and she didn't respond, so I dropped the subject completely. 

What's up with that?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

When my STBW were first getting to know each other and talking about sex and what we liked, wanted, needed, etc, she mentioned that she enjoyed the occasional hair pull and ass slap. Like anything else, timing is everything. Personally, I wouldn't have just asked her if she wanted it. I can just picture going at it and asking if it was alright to slap her now...just kind of loses something. I also have a feeling that it is one of those things too that asking about it afterwards, or even before hand, is not going to get a complete answer, because it's one of those things that is heat of the moment kind of thing, and you don't really know you want it until the moment you want it.

I give a good ass slap and hair pull every now and then, but not terribly often. I have gotten to the point where I can read her body language and just know when she wants it. Doggie style, when she buries her face in the pillows, it's time for an ass slap, and I love watching her head shoot up, and she really starts going to town. That's when I grab the hair and hold on for the ride  You gotta love the hand print still there an hour later


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

yep, it's all mood. A light slap in the kitchen while dinner will get a cute yelp. When the mood is right, a smack a factor of ten harder will get a guttural groan and a request for a harder one.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Cletus said:


> This has been a bit of problem for me for as long as I can remember.
> 
> The wife likes it much more vigorous near the end. The problem is it's really hard to get it right and make sure that I last long enough to finish the job. If I back off to forestall an orgasm, I get in trouble. If I keep going and finish too soon, I get in trouble. Since there's no going back later to finish the job any other way, I've spent a lifetime trying to walk a tightrope at the finish line. It's really only when I manage to get the timing right for both of us that she's completely satisfied.


fingers and oral my man. And if you read a lot about the female body and learn some good moves with your tongue and especially the fingers you can have her orgasm a couple times before even getting in her. I will start with her getting at least one orgasm before going in most nights. then I will have sex with her and if I feel like I might lose it early I grab her with some force throw her down and go to town on her with other parts of my body. She loves that I am in control and she loves feeling ravaged. Then I will go back in her slowly after getting her off and play with her just inside when she is super sensitive until she can't take it any longer then I get just a bit rougher until she is close to orgasm and then pound pound pound. A females orgasm last a good bit longer so usually we can come together to finish and she loves that more than anything.
Works for us, so give it a try.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but I just couldn't stop reading! Now I need to go home and get 'pounded' I am sure H wont mind at all!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Brandy905 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just couldn't stop reading! Now I need to go home and get 'pounded' I am sure H wont mind at all!


Good for you! Oh and for your husband.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPcql4****0

Couldn't resist.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Ummmm ......... pound please


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

doesn't it depend on when?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

kilgore said:


> doesn't it depend on when?


Sure...like when you're in the changing room at Target, it needs to be a bit quieter if you don't want to get arrested.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: To pound or not to pound*



samyeagar said:


> Sure...like when you're in the changing room at Target, it needs to be a bit quieter if you don't want to get arrested.


Thus why he should ummmmm pound but pound quietly 

I know , I know ummmm ....... easier said than done !?!?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> Thus why he should ummmmm pound but pound quietly
> 
> I know , I know ummmm ....... easier said than done !?!?


She doesn't stay quiet if done correctly...


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: To pound or not to pound*



samyeagar said:


> She doesn't stay quiet if done correctly...


Not for nothing but I'm good if even done incorrectly ...... ahem ahem !?!?


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I must say that pounding away can be painful unless there's a slow and gentle build up to it first. However, I would take anything I can get nowadays and count myself lucky to have my partner show any interest in me at all


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I love it when one of my old threads get bumped up. It almost makes me feel relevant.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thound said:


> I love it when one of my old threads get bumped up. It almost makes me feel relevant.


 Of course you are relevant, Thound!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I find that the times my Princess wants "pounding" is when we have been teasing each other SO much that we have to start sex in another room. When foreplay lasts so long that we are tearing each others clothes off in the kitchen, for example....this is when she wants and needs "pounding". I love those passionate sessions!


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Just when you thought it could not get any better, let the dirty talk begin.

"Keep ****ing me, baby."

OMG!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Schwiiinggg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Stretch said:


> Just when you thought it could not get any better, let the dirty talk begin.
> 
> "Keep ****ing me, baby."
> 
> OMG!


That's like my old nut job MILF girlfriend - having her scream that while the window was open - damn, that was hot.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

pound away after shes good and ready.

kiss them like you love them f*** them like you hate them!

maybe not everytime slow and sensual is fun also but nothing beats a good old pounding!


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

How do you guys pound on not hurt yourselves? Serious question. I'm not that sexually experienced even within my sham of a sexless marriage. But everytime i've ever pounded it was just painful and uncomfortable.

I think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

sinnister said:


> How do you guys pound on not hurt yourselves? Serious question. I'm not that sexually experienced even within my sham of a sexless marriage. But everytime i've ever pounded it was just painful and uncomfortable.
> 
> I think I'm doing it wrong.


lot of foreplay oral fingers whatever get her really wet. then start off nice and slow with full thrusts and then with each full thrust hit your pubic bone on her clit....maybe even grind some the seceret is hitting her clit with your pubic mound watch her reaction and if she is getting wetter and wetter if so pound harder and harder. is amazes me how hard you can pound and how much they can love it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

sinnister said:


> How do you guys pound on not hurt yourselves? Serious question. I'm not that sexually experienced even within my sham of a sexless marriage. But everytime i've ever pounded it was just painful and uncomfortable.
> 
> I think I'm doing it wrong.


They're all different. So some like it hard and others it would be a turn off.

In your SHAM of a sexless marriage she might not want you penetrating her in the first place so pounding her will annoy her more.

I just came up with a thought recently. If a wife makes a male sexless and he goes along with the position and she expects full responsibility and treatment as a wife she has literally "cuckholded" him. Whether or not she is active it is irrevelant. She has mentally castrated this man, and he's not even a whole man in the world she's painting.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

To pound.... Yes!

Or not to pound... Yes!

It's all good...


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

OK so I just asked my wife soft and slow or hard and fast and she came back with slow, hard grind!

So there is that


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Make love to her mind. The rest will follow.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Q tip said:


> Make love to her mind. The rest will follow.


is that why when I try to stick it in her mouth her turns her head?

she wants me to make love to her mind in her ear hole.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Pounding is great, but you have to be careful not to go into high gear too early because if she calls out "harder", "faster" or "don't stop", you can't say my foot is already on the floor, babe.

Regardless of who is on top and moving, the best is when movement towards climax is involuntary. That can be enough to cause simultaneous orgasm.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> is that why when I try to stick it in her mouth her turns her head?
> 
> she wants me to make love to her mind in her ear hole.


Oh boy... 

Try starting out by getting up early, prepare breakfast and clean up the kitchen before you two eat. 

Head to work, start msg'ing nice things to her. Increase the romance throughout the day. When you get home, give her a nice massage. Start at the couch with her feet. Move up to thighs, then around to the back of the neck. While massaging, say nice things. Draw your fingers through her hair...

Ok, this is getting into soft porn crap. Use your imagination. She committed to spending her life with you. You need to understand this and her. Invest in your relationship daily. Improve on it daily. Don't take her for granted. Her mind included. Have some fun. Put her first and her head won't turn.


----------

